# What's wrong with this ad?



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/vdetail.jtmpl?car_id=147038301&dealer_id=&car_year=1994&make=NISSAN&distance=50&max_price=&model=240SX&advcd_on=n&end_year=2004&min_price=&certified=n&address=98043&search_type=used&advanced=n&start_year=1985&color=&cardist=50 

Can you tell me what's wrong with this ad?

A friend of mine is gonna call up tomorrow and see what the deal is. Heh... 1994? Yeah right, not with that body and nose...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

1994 with a body like that going for 1300?? right.. also, isn't that nose for 1989-1990 models??


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^^^wat i thought...


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

unless they changed the nose???? it would still fit a 94 right?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

it's impossible to be a 1994 because only convertibles were made that year.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wtf? really?

I thought the convertibles were on the special edition 240s...


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

Yeah, there is definitely something fishy there. Nobody would put that nose on a newer car....especially without any other noticiable mods. That guy hast got himself a 90 and doesn't know it.

--Matt


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

looks like my car except its red... even has the same hubcaps  

94 my ass....  yea 94's like Chris said are the special edition ugly ass convertibles that only came in autos.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

ok, so the 94 is the only year they were available, they didn't come 5spd but according to Gripen, they didn't offer a 240 that wasn't convertible... that doesn't make sense to me.. i could be wrong... what's the deal, is he right?


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yes, '94 only came in convertibles.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

wow!

they only made special edition 240's in 94 that were ALL auto and ALL convertible!

that's just crazy... i had no clue...

well, learn somethin new everyday


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> *wow!
> 
> they only made special edition 240's in 94 that were ALL auto and ALL convertible!
> 
> ...


same with me (just look at my sig )


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Gripen said:


> *it's impossible to be a 1994 because only convertibles were made that year. *


 We have a winner. If you didnt say it, I was going to.


----------



## palengkeboy (Jan 14, 2003)

that is crazy man! i had no idea too that 94's were all conv. now i know, and knowing is half the battle!!!......g.i. joe....YO JOE!!!!.... ok, stop it now.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

G.I. JOE! Real American Hero *continues humming tune*

Catchy song, still remember growing up with that cartoon... ahh... the good ol' days... *crap, now I feel old...*

Anyhow, yeah. Technically, the S13 line ended in the US in 1994, but most acknowledge 1993 was the end because that was the last year for the more popular coupe and hatchback.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *same with me (just look at my sig ) *


look at mine


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

^^wats funny bout his sig is (as far as i noe) its true...ahah
i didnt noe 94 was all convertible...i must tell all hu dont care and all hu have 93's like me(im so lucky, if i was born a year later, i could have a 94!!!AAAHHHHH!!!)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> (im so lucky, if i was born a year later, i could have a 94!!!AAAHHHHH!!!)


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think he means hes lucky he got a 93 cause if he was born a year later he might have gotten the 94....*shudders at the thought*

those things are ugly as fuckin hell


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru dat man, who the hell would want a convertible =/
the 240 is just not a convertible type car...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yet nissan made one and keeps making them.. s15 convertible, z33 convertible..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

S15 looks more sporty then the S13, so i can see it as a convertible, but the S13 looks like shit to be a convertible... first off the coupe is ugly... then the fact they made it convertible makes it even UGLIER!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

SOOOO TRUE!.... some of the other people i know with 240's think the fastback is ugly, i dont see how they would think so. the coupe is so boxy lookin its nasty.....and the convertible is just.....utterly disgusting

s13 fastbacks forever!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Kelso said:


> *SOOOO TRUE!.... some of the other people i know with 240's think the fastback is ugly, i dont see how they would think so. the coupe is so boxy lookin its nasty.....and the convertible is just.....utterly disgusting
> 
> s13 fastbacks forever! *


tru dat man... when people talk about 240's i think of fastbacks. wuts so good about a coupe? 50 pounds lighter.. wow! smaller trunk... and it's ugly. yup lets all go get coupes  

coupes maybe lighter, but fastbacks are more areodynamic


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

that is my EXACT same model and mines a 90'.


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Aww... what's wrong with that boxy '80s look? I love it! Other than being lighter, it is also stiffer. I just wished that it came with the Silvia front end here in the states... Just because I like the coupe doesn't mean I don't like the fastback. I think the hatch is cool too. Looks much better with the 91-93 nose, damn sexy when done right OR when left alone in pristine condition with a good set of wheels and a subtle drop.


----------

